

TrueVault (YC W14) is hosting a live chat on HealthKit and HIPAA - jason_wang
http://www.hipchat.com/gKUbZI8at

======
morganb180
Lots of good discussion going on. Definitely swing by and drop a question if
you have it about Healthkit.

